# Home-made charcoal dog cookies



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

A while back Spoofan posted about adding charcoal cookies to Gunther's food, to help with sensitive stomach problems. Some of us have been having problems finding these cookies. Ran across this recipe on line for making your own. We made some today, very easy to make and very inexpensive too. Our dogs all seem to love them as a treat. We shall see if they work on sensitive stomachs. Here is the recipe and a picture of the cookies:






Bad Breath Banishers
2 cups brown rice flour 1 tbsp activated charcoal (at your local drugstore-please don't use briquets!) 3 tbsp canola oil 1 egg 1/2 cup chopped fresh mint 1/2 cup chopped fresh parsley 2/3 cup low fat milk Preheat oven to 400F. Lightly oil a cookie sheet. Combine flour and charcoal. Add all of the other ingredients. Drop by teasponfuls on oiled sheet, about 1 inch apart. Bake 15-20 minues. Cool and store in airtight container in the refrigerator.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

FUZBUTZ said:


> A while back Spoofan posted about adding charcoal cookies to Gunther's food, to help with sensitive stomach problems. Some of us have been having problems finding these cookies. Ran across this recipe on line for making your own. We made some today, very easy to make and very inexpensive too. Our dogs all seem to love them as a treat. We shall see if they work on sensitive stomachs. Here is the recipe and a picture of the cookies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL!!! Are you sure these are the cookies for dogs! LMAO!!!!! Cause they look like the last batch of chocolate chip cookies I made LMAO!!!!!! JK, but really sometimes because out "smoke" detector is practicley right above our oven, lol, it will go off when I open the oven even if there is not smoke lol, my husband thinks its funny and says that is how he knows dinner is done, when the smoke detector goes off LOL!!! He is such a smart a*& sometimes LOL!!!!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

passion4poodles said:


> LOL!!! Are you sure these are the cookies for dogs! LMAO!!!!! Cause they look like the last batch of chocolate chip cookies I made LMAO!!!!!! JK, but really sometimes because out "smoke" detector is practicley right above our oven, lol, it will go off when I open the oven even if there is not smoke lol, my husband thinks its funny and says that is how he knows dinner is done, when the smoke detector goes off LOL!!! He is such a smart a*& sometimes LOL!!!!



Wow, you mean it ISN'T normal for the smoke detector to double as an oven timer??? Ummmm, oops.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for the recipe Fuzbut! 

If you dont feel like baking and really need some charcoal treats, Pets Choice in frontier town (tully and Standiford) carries them. Thats where I buy my food and pick up some charcoal treats from time to time. 

I like the fesh mint in the recipe you have though. Good idea to make your own too!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Mmmm... Mmmm, those look SOOOO delicious!!! LOL. Good thing dogs don't go on looks for their food, hey? 

Thanks for the recipee. Keep us updated on how they work out.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

All of our dogs just love these charcoal treats. I think that they even like them more then they do hot dogs, and thats saying a lot. We made up another batch last night, which makes about 3 1/2 to 4 dozen cookies depending on what size you make them. These have really helped with bad breath and with stomach problems, such as, gas and vomiting. Before we started giving our dogs these treats we had problems with, especially one of our standards, vomiting real often after he would eat. He would eat, then go drink water, then vomit, which looked like everything up. Since we have been feeding these treats, he hasn't had any stomach problems at all, its been great.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

FUZBUTZ said:


> All of our dogs just love these charcoal treats. I think that they even like them more then they do hot dogs, and thats saying a lot. We made up another batch last night, which makes about 3 1/2 to 4 dozen cookies depending on what size you make them. These have really helped with bad breath and with stomach problems, such as, gas and vomiting. Before we started giving our dogs these treats we had problems with, especially one of our standards, vomiting real often after he would eat. He would eat, then go drink water, then vomit, which looked like everything up. Since we have been feeding these treats, he hasn't had any stomach problems at all, its been great.


I am glad it's working for you.
I have very positive experience with them as well.
Activated charcoal absorbs toxic substances before they upset the dog's stomach.It completely eliminated flatulance issues in Gunther.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Spoofan, I want to thank you so much for sharing your experiences with charcoal biscuits with us. I would have never imagined anything such as this would have worked so well, so fast and our dogs really just love them too, which is also a plus. I figured anything good enough for Gunther, must be good. I just LOVE your Gunther. can you tell?


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

FUZBUTZ said:


> Spoofan, I want to thank you so much for sharing your experiences with charcoal biscuits with us. I would have never imagined anything such as this would have worked so well, so fast and our dogs really just love them too, which is also a plus. I figured anything good enough for Gunther, must be good. I just LOVE your Gunther. can you tell?


Oh,you are very welcome.
I love to share whatever it is that works for us.
You know it's a trial and error.
As long as it is natural,it's worth a try.
Having spoos for the past 30+ years,I know how finnicky their digestive systems are.
Thank you,again and just as sincerely for your compliment about my boy.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Gonna make these today and see if they help with fish breath are you still making them and are you still happy with them?

I went to 5 petstores yesterday and none of them carry the charcoal cookies anymore only the variety bag from mother hubbard but at 11 bucks looked like only 6 charcoal so will make my own.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh goody!!! I'm gonna try these today. My guys don't really like the old mother hubbard ones. Maybe they will like these better. Allie sometimes throws up after eating as well. Maybe these will help her too. We always need breath solutions. My toys breath is a constant battle.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

We tried that recipe a few days ago and Gorky loves it. We were using Mother Hubbard and it got just too expensive.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Mandycasey'smom said:


> Gonna make these today and see if they help with fish breath are you still making them and are you still happy with them?
> 
> I went to 5 petstores yesterday and none of them carry the charcoal cookies anymore only the variety bag from mother hubbard but at 11 bucks looked like only 6 charcoal so will make my own.


Please let us know how this works -Suri has a bad belly some days but she has ranky fish breath sometimes and doesn't eat fish....


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Have been making and using these charcoal dog cookies ever since Spoofan posted the recipe for them, we are never without some of these cookies on hand. We 4 times the size of the receipe batch, keep doggie treat jar full and freeze the rest to refill jar with. Our spoos get a couple of cookies b-4 eating and/or after they glutton on any type of food. Since we started them on these cookies they seldom have stomach problems anymore and were having them pretty much daily b-4. If by chance they do get a stomach ache we give them a couple cookies and tummies get all better. We also use these cookies for training treats. All of our fur babies simply love them, and so do we, because of how they have helped our spoos out with any digetive problems they might have. We like this recipe so much that we are now growing our own mint and parsley to use in the recipe. We buy the activated charcoal by the bulk at a health food store. This charcoal takes any poisons out ot the digestive system, the mint and parsley help a lot with breath problems.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Well after working all day I ended up at the bulk food store and low and behold they had breath busters ( charcoal , parsley and mint ) cookies so I grabbed them but do plan to bake my own and yes growing your own sounds like a great idea.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, its been awhile since this thread came up. Spoofan was the one that posted about using charcoal dog biscuits, didn't realize that I was the one who found this recipe on the internet until I just went back and read these past posts. OOPS. Any how, love this recipe, Try it, I'm sure you will like it too, works great.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Real quick maybe I read over it but how many of these would you give them? Like a cookie a day or once in a while?


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh, by the way, since going back and reading where I originally posted the recipe for these charcoal dog cookies, I saw that the recipe didn't say to flatten out each spoonfull. We have found that by rolling each spoonfull into a little ball and then flatten them out before placing them on the cookie sheet will make them cook crispier.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

I usually feed 2-3 at a time, usually twice per day. We make our cookies pretty small, because our toy poos also get them, even thoughy they do not have digestive probs, they love them too. All healthy ingredients.


----------

